
What's new in C++17, with lots of examples - jjuhl
https://github.com/tvaneerd/cpp17_in_TTs/blob/master/ALL_IN_ONE.md
======
trelliscoded
Every time I see one of these new revisions, I can't help but think that the
type system has become the roadrunner and the STL has become wile e coyote,
complete with dynamite and cartoon physics.

Seriously though, does anyone actually use any of the post-C++-11 stuff? I can
count on one hand the times I've seen nonironic use of a C++-11 extension in a
real project, and I've never seen use of -14 or -17 extensions.

~~~
n00b101
> does anyone actually use any of the post-C++-11 stuff

Many major C++ projects are using C++11, e.g. LLVM/Clang, Chromium, etc.

~~~
jacoblambda
post C++11, like 14 or 17

~~~
ezoe
C++17 is not released yet and the current major C++17 implementations aren't
ready for production use.

C++14 doesn't have many new features. C++14 contains many fixes on minor
details which was implemented even in C++11 implementation because the
Standard wording of C++11 is either ambiguous, impossible to implement,
considered too harmful on that fixed part.

~~~
jacoblambda
oh i know, i was just trying to clarify the question asked.

------
jwilk
There's too many people who understand C++, and C++17 is going to fix that.

~~~
kevincox
From 7 to 5?

~~~
jwilk
Sounds about right.

------
surye
I feel like he went through all this effort just to make the joke "A more
perfect union."

But seriously, a great write up. std::any looks like it could be dangerous in
the hands of the inexperienced, especially in a sea of other changes that
makes working with types easier and safer.

~~~
ndh2
What are you talking about? This is C++. Everything can be dangerous.

------
poofyleek
The "structured bindings" feature seems potentially dangerous. I guess it
helps unpacking tuples and getting references to tuple members. But it seems
to have opened up a whole new set of side effects.

~~~
quinnftw
This is true, though generally anytime one uses `auto` it should be `const
auto&` to avoid swallowing the quantifiers and potentially costly copies
anyways.

------
reacharavindh
I wish there was a resource like this for python2 vs python3. I'm trying to
switch to Python3.

